# Merckx repaint



## PaintIt (Aug 18, 2004)

A fun project. All lettering including the head badge done in paint. customer loved it.


----------



## Downshift (Jan 29, 2006)

He'd be an idiot if he didn't like it. Awesome job!!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

me likes to


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nice work.*

nice green. what did you charge for such work?


----------



## PaintIt (Aug 18, 2004)

I believe that it was in the $500-$600 range. It was done over a year ago.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That's an MX leader with a chrome chainstay, did they make them like that at one point? I like the way the paint turned out.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup and good catch*

as the ovalized DT and DT lug gives it away. yup, some are still availble NOS as such.
deep purple, yellow and a few other colors come to mind


----------

